# Inexpensive Training for ICD-10



## medicalsec

I see all of these upcoming programs for the ICD-10 training, and they seem to involve a considerable expense for training. What about certified coders who want to keep their certification, but do not have an office who is willing to reimburse the employee for those $1200 to $1500.00 fees for classes, boot camp, etc. I know I certainly can't personally afford those kind of fees to receive the adequate training that I would need to pass another certification test. Do you have any suggestions?

Thanks,

Dee


----------



## KellyLR

*Inexpensive ICD-10-CM*

I found this today on the Ingenix website:

ICD-10-TRAINING SET BY INGENIX 

Kelly


----------



## margieclark

*Icd 10 training burden to coders?*

I agree with you medicalsec.  I was just debating this with some co-workers who have AHIMA credentials.  I believe that if the training fee and the testing fee are burdensome ($1,200???!!!), some coders may jump the fence to AHIMA.  I believe that a coder has to be knowledgeable about ICD-10, but I do not believe that those of us who are already certified should have to re-test or loose our credentials.  We have already earned those.  When a new technology in surgery is discovered, does the physician have to re-test or lose his license?  I tend to think that companies selling AAPC CEU's are making a fortune on the backs of AAPC members by charging hundreds of dollars for a recorded online workshop worth 2 or 3 CEUs.  Recently, at a cost containment meeting, it was brought to my attention that our nurses pay around $50 per year to renew their license and most of their CEUs are free.  However, we coders can easily spend a thousand dollars a year on conferences and renewals.  As employers begin to cut costs and cut our allotment for books, conferences and renewal fees, I believe this mandate on ICD 10 may become burdensome to some coders and it would be most unfortunate for people to loose credentials that they worked so hard to get.  I work for a university and they have cut my allotment for  ALL coding related materials, CEUs, renewal fees to $100.00 per year.  I wonder how many more coders, like myself will find themselves in similar situations.


----------



## Susan

From what I have heard, AHIMA is now requiring an additional 12 CEU's for ICD-10 in addition to paying 25.00 a year to take an on-line test to keep credentials, plus membership and their training is much more expensive.  You pay 185.00 per year for membership on top of that. You do not have to take a boot camp, it is not mandated. But obviously we need a way to learn this new code set. Many local chapters have been hosting I10 trainings for free (the AAPC has been sending instructors to local chapters for several months now at no charge to the chapters), they have 3 free webinars online, the free Coding Translator tool to help us mitigate the changes and a free tracking tool for I10  implementation compliance.

There are many ways we can get free CEU's. Our budgets get cut every year for sure, but if we go to Local Chapter meetings, do the Coding Edge and Edge Blast quizzes we can get our CEU's very low cost as well.


----------



## Jackie Stack

I agree with Susan. AHIMA requires 18 CEU's per year as AAPC does and the proficiency exam is to validate the Certified Coder has the skills necessary to code with ICD-10 on October 1, 2013.  If the coder does not get the education, and validate their skill, the value of the CPC credential will be diminished and the AAPC wants to ensure that does not happen.
As far as doctors go, it is true that anytime they utilize new procedures or technology they do have to certify with the hospital in order to get priviledges to perform them.


This is a massive change in healthcare coming down the pike and securing our futures in the office is going to be very necessary I think. I am working towards making myself the ICD-10 resource in my office.


----------



## KellyLR

*ICD-10 Train yourself*

Wow, after reading everyone's comments here, I thought I was the only one fuzzy about 10.  But what I decided to do made the difference.  All this constant training crap I think is becoming more evident that it only benefits the ones who collects the money.  I did a little research on who, what, when, where for other professions and how they manage their credentials and CEU's, if any.  What I found is that the money we have to spend just to get CEU's is outrageous for AHIMA and AAPC compared to nurses, technologists, etc.  Even if, let say, for instance, AAPC and AHIMA reduce their membership fees.  That will only mean raising fees for something else that is essential to our membership.  And yes, group practices, and etc. are reducing the funding for picking up the training.  Why?  it is mostly not in their business models and I believe that these places now realize just how costly this expenditure really is in comparison to what they benefit from.  One of the things I feel that contributes to this downturn in paying for training is auditing expenses and personnel.

Being a member of both AHIMA and AAPC, I certainly get to compare each member's benefits and drawbacks.  One really needs to do the homework before jumping ship from one to another until you have all the facts.

As for ICD-10 training, I just do it myself and try to afford the most I can.  I have found one book by Deborah Grider through AMA and I have downloaded all there is that CMS has posted on their website.  I didn't see the need to buy a "draft" of 10 because why waste money on a book you can't use in a legit way.  Besides the draft manual, guidelines, index, tab, pcs, is ALL on the CMS website and it's free. I'll wait to buy the ICD-10-PCS when it becomes final rule.

Hope this helps, I certainly don't mean to offend others I just wanted to share


----------



## pscott

*anatomy*

I've been told that I need to brush up on my anatomy for ICD10. Does
anyone else believe that?


----------



## mitchellde

If you are not anatomy savy then ICD-10 could be a challenge.  I suggest an anatomy and a physiolgy coloring book.  It is the best tool for learning anatomy and physiology and who doesn't like to color!!


----------



## pennysueorr

I recently took the AAPCs boot camp and found it extremely helpful for preparing for the change. I too suggest that one should brush up on anatomy.


----------



## bjmoore66

*ICD-10 & Anatomy*

I have also heard that you have to brush up on anatomy for the ICD-10 upgrade.  I don't know if anyone has used the ICD-10 translator either on the AAPC website or on Encoder, but an example I used was dx 717.2.  In ICD-10, it can be 1 of 9 codes.  ICD-10 codes are going to be specific to site, laterality, etc.


----------



## KellyLR

*ICD-10 and Anatomy*

I took a class using the Language of Medicine by Chabner (3 yrs ago). It's on Amazon.  But with ICD-10. I've been an Encoder user for a while and you really need to better know your Anantomy and disease processes.  I plan to take two college courses to help me with this because I feel like I need the higher level of knowledge for this upcoming change. And I think i'll look for some coloring charts! Those would be fun


----------



## KellyLR

*Ingenix ICD-10-CM/PCS Training set*

Got this training set from Ingenix the other day and starting looking through it. Ingenix left no stone unturned. This books sets the jazz if you want to learn ICD-10 by yourself or share with a buddy and study group.  Me and a couple of friends are starting to get together to do this.  The training set costs about $60 I think. Split the cost if you can.

ISBN-13-978-14354-8158-9
ISBN-10: 1-4343-8158-5  

Understanding ICD-10-CM/PCS
A Worktext
Mary Jo Bowie, MS, RHIA, RHIT
Regina Schaffer, AAS, RHIA, CPC

Call 1.800.INGENIX (464.3649)

It is on Amazon now


----------



## Jacoder

*Thanks!*

KellyLR,

Thanks for the workbook recomendation! My co-worker and I looked it over today and I'm ordering it tonight! We are also looking into auditing a class in anatomy and physiology (hopefully we won't have to pay for it that way) but we were also wondering if we would need to be refreshed in medical terminology. Does anyone know about this?


----------



## KellyLR

*Audit Classes*

Well, I've thought of that too but at the college level, they are not free. I decided I wanted to get on the level of a nurses education not necessarily to take the whole curriculum, but most colleges want you to apply to their program, etc.  I'm still researching the best way to get a higher understanding of the body.  There are students who come into where I am sometimes and they go to Nursing at CSULB.  I'll check with their books but they are probably Nessler's so that is great choice.  I'm checking into a college but since i already have a degree, I'm not sure I want to take another curriculum.

Good Luck with that book from Ingenix, I opened it up and it seemed to cover a lot of anatomy and comes with a CD too.

About Medical Terminology, it wouldn't hurt to take a refresher class, one would be surprised at how much they forget from the 1st time!  I use the Language of Medicine by Chabner (has CD), and I sit down sometimes and go through it, and Medical Billing Made Easy I think it's called. I'll check, reviewing HIPAA and CMS stuff on their site helps too and you can get CEUs that way as well.


----------



## CGUFFEY

Thanks for the info Kelly, but can you give more specific info as to where on the CMS and AMA websites that you found the book written by Deborah Grider?
Thanks


----------



## CGUFFEY

Thank You!!!


----------



## KellyLR

*Deborah Grider and AMA*

Ms. Grider is now on board here at AAPC. She authors workshops around the country and I have already taken one she authored that was great. Although she personally doesn't facilitate the workshop, there are assigned facilitators I believe who are trained by the AAPC to deliver the content of her workshops. The one I went to was in LA and Corrie Alvarez was the facilitator. She was awesome and added upon the knowledge of the workshop from her experience which complimented the workshop content.  Just check out the workshops here at the AAPC.

Now, on her books from AMA.  The one I use is the Second Edition of the Medical Record Auditor from AMA. I also use the AMA Coding with Modifiers, Second Edition by Grider as well.  She really discusses and uses application examples that are very relevant when one needs to understand modifiers.  She goes through EVERY modifer and its use extensively in this book. Both books come with a CD with EVERYTHING including answers on it.  I find it of great use whenever I don't have the book with me but I'm sitting somewhere with my laptop, I review the CD content to keep fresh. www.ama-assn.org  has a dowbloadable coding catalog.

Preparing for ICD-10-CM: Make the Transition Manageable by Deborah Grider 
Softbound, 81/2" x 11", 300 pages  
Item#: OP602608 
List Price: $72.95  
AMA Member Price: $54.95 

Netter's Atlas of Human Anatomy for CPT® Coding, second edition  
Softbound 81/2" x 11", 680 pages  
ISBN#: 978-1-60359-109-6 
Item#: OP490609 
Authors: Celeste G. Kirschner  
List Price: $94.95  
AMA Member Price: $71.95  

Another respectable source is Faye Brown's ICD-9-CM Coding Workbook. I believe you can get it from Amazon.

The CMS website: one has to develop skill to be able to navigate this big bad boy!  I've spent countless hours downloading needed material which I have organized. But I only keep up with up to date stuff, so most of what I have is 2010 or latest effective year. If anyone has trouble finding stuff, maybe I can point u in the right direction, but it will be far better if you try to navigate it for yourself. There is CEUs you can acquire for free that are submittable to AAPC and many other organizations, go to www.cms.gov   then   type in MLN Products or you can locate it under Top Ten list on the right side of page and it will take you to the Medicare Learning Network and on the left select Web Base Training, register and you are set to go!

I have gotten picky about what books and what training I submit myself to because this field is expensive if your company doesn't pay for the training, etc. I've always been a self-educated person and I research stuff alot and observe alot as well before I dive into something. Sure I have made costly mistakes but by now I've gotten a decent idea of what I want when it comes to relevant, working knowledge and $$. I feel that wise choices eventually deposits $$ in the bankbooks!

Good Luck and Best Regards,


----------



## miller54913

Thanks KellyLR!  Great info for upcoming I-10. I, like you, have to self-educate and am looking for a workbook w/answers for all types of CPT scenarios.  I work in an Ophthal. office and I want to brush up on all other specialites of coding and thought a nice workbook to go through over the summer may be just the ticket.   I just go t burned by one - that is a great book- but no answers!   If you have any suggestions, please post them!


----------



## KellyLR

*A suggestion for brushing up*

I, like you, work in Ophthal among other stuff.  What I started doing to keep current for every other specialty is this:  I will review and rework the AAPC Guide and Online Pratice exams.  They cover most stuff.  Although it gets old doing that, I just wait a few months or so so that it seems fresh to me.  I also make notes in my ICD-9 and CPTs for those "sticky" scenarios and how to code them corrctly.  Another thing I have done is reference the ICD-9 to the tabular section and reference the tabular to the guidelines.  I use the page numbers in the guidelines rather than section I,C,1,a, etc. to write into the tabular.  E.g., Sever sepsis 995.9X, I would write what pg number in the guidelines it references to and write the page number somewhere near the code and maybe include any important small notes there as well.  I realize this is nuts, but it seems to work for me, because I would hardly go to the guidelines. I also would write that code out to the side in the guidelines so I can locate it quickly.  I try to review the guidelines at least once every 3 months in its entirety.

I realized this was better for me because I don't like spending money on stuff that will just accumulate around the house or stack up in the back of my truck.

Best Regards,


----------



## bstephen

*ICD-10 training*

I have been trained by AHIMA to teach ICD-10-CM and PCS.  The additional "anatomy training," in my opinion, is not necessary for CM and only partially necessary for PCS. (PCS is for inpatient coders only)  There is additioanl detail needed in PCS mainly for anatomy & coding. However, there are back of book refernces that will help coders.  I don't think anatomy classes are needed.  I think that "training yourself" is a little extreme, but not everyone needs a monster boot camp or can afford one.  Affordable online ICD-10 CEU's available at www.ACodreReview.com


----------



## Elsie16

Susan said:


> From what I have heard, AHIMA is now requiring an additional 12 CEU's for ICD-10 in addition to paying 25.00 a year to take an on-line test to keep credentials, plus membership and their training is much more expensive.  You pay 185.00 per year for membership on top of that. You do not have to take a boot camp, it is not mandated. But obviously we need a way to learn this new code set. Many local chapters have been hosting I10 trainings for free (the AAPC has been sending instructors to local chapters for several months now at no charge to the chapters), they have 3 free webinars online, the free Coding Translator tool to help us mitigate the changes and a free tracking tool for I10  implementation compliance.
> 
> There are many ways we can get free CEU's. Our budgets get cut every year for sure, but if we go to Local Chapter meetings, do the Coding Edge and Edge Blast quizzes we can get our CEU's very low cost as well.



Thanks for the info Susan. Would you mind posting a link to the free online Webinars?. I went on the site, and was only able to find one at cost. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## bstephen

*Training*

I think there are more options for self study for ICD-10-CM than ICD-10-PCS.  PCS is more difficult in my opinion.  Right now, I think all of the above are good resources.  Check the AAPC vendor list for cost efficient solutions


----------



## Crissde25

Where might one find these anatomy coloring books?


----------



## mitchellde

Barnes and Noble, or Amazon have them.


----------



## weezie68

*Question about ICD-10 approved by AHIMA????*

I went to the site and clicked on ICD-10. www.ACodersReview.com. It states that it has been approved by the AAPC. I am a member of both AAPC and AHIMA. Has the ICD-10 online training been approved by AHIMA as well? I am having trouble finding inexpensive training to meet the 12 ceu's for ICD-10 required by AHIMA.  My certification period end on 12/31/2011. I work for a solo practice with the doctor and medical assistant and myself. I would have a hard time trying to attend a boot camp because of the cost and being unable to be away from the office for 2 days.  I looked on the AHIMA site and they have online training for $160.00 per course for 4 ceu's per course. 

Please let me know if you have any other suggestions.

Thanks!
Charlotte


----------



## mmcguireks

What a great idea.  Do you have the name of one you like that you recomend?


----------



## aksnarr

*ICD-10 getting started - FREE*

See website "codepedia".  Nancy McGuire is giving free courses on ICD-10. You can take the sessions as you can and review at any time. Again, its a way to get it going now and not cost you at this point. Try it. She is very good at what she does.


----------



## Annacate

*icd-10*

Has anyone seen the course on ICD-10 on the World Health Organization? I just finished the first chapter and started the Neoplasm chapter. Ann


----------



## lcreynolds

*Coder/Educator*

You might want to check with your local Community  or Technology College to see if they are going to offer ICD-10 training,  Our Techology school in town,  is planning to offer training for
ICD 10 beginning next year, at a very reasonable cost.  And yes, anatomy knowledge will be very important, buying a used Anatomy textbook and doing a self study would be benificial.


----------



## eleanora reeves

*inexpensive training for ICD-10-CM.*

Hi everyone, 

I have done alot of learning and practicing on A & P in my spare time, I too have a coloring book which helps greatly it is the Anatomy Coloring Book, 3rd Edition, BY Kaplan Medical, their illustrations are great. I have also added: Barron's Anatomy Flash Cards which my husband helps quiz me on all the systems, when I am ready he holds up the cards and ask me to name the parts, if I am stumped and cannot recall the body part, area, system etc., he puts that card aside and I learn it again, I am 51 yrs of age and the retention can be a little tricky for me to remember but like anything with time in you can/will retain it and be the better for it, along with the flash cards I have Netter's Atlas of Human Anatomy for cpt coding, by AMA,  which I would hightly recommend as another wonderful resource to grasp the complexities of Anatomy. 

I sat for and passed my CPC back in 2009, however, still now using my credentials and looking for work, so with my time and my own monies I have no choice but to teach/learn all areas on my own, the A & P, the ICD-10-CM. I have to start now due to the fact I am not around other coders except through list servs and my local chapter meetings and online wherever I can pick up info on all the above mentioned issues. 

I would recommend to those of you who are in need of additional materials for learning and grasping a more detailed understanding on A & P try online free resouces of which I have a few, and if you purchase Barron's Anatomy flash cards, you will receive a unique code that will grant you access to their online site that will allow you to view all 264 full-color cards electronically and you can click to flip each card over to reveal the names of their corresponding images, this is a great way to have a study partner so to speak if you are not as fortunate as myself to have a husband who is willing to take time from his day to assist me in learning the body parts/systems of which I am VERY GRATEFUL! 

Just trying to offer up some alternatives to an other wise costly outcome. I hope to some day be able to work as a coder, I am very passionate about the field of coding and will not allow my lack of on the job experience due to not finding work as of yet in coding/billing or no access to a classroom environment or working one on one around other coders or now the threat of losing my hard earned credentials if I cannot transition over to ICD-10-CM keep me from achieving a long time dream of mine to be amongst some of the best coders in the world, just need the right opportunity to come along and present itself to me, so hang in there we all are facing a hurdle one way or the other, it is worth it and will continue to be worth it. 

Thanks for allowing me to share on this topic, 

Eleanora Reeves CPC-A


----------



## slpagel

Amen!!!!!

Margie I heard the same sediment through out the Regional Conference last week a lot of them were first timers, What an Impression.  It seems like what ever comes along that Mr. Pew can make money off of he jumps at the chance.  It would have been nice if this time the AAPC did it for free.  But I guess having to go and spend time in Washington DC is more important than helping out the members every now and then, knowing how the economy is today!


----------



## mmorningstarcpc

I'd like to comment that I think some people are stressing out about ICD-10.  Yes, it will be major changes.  However, there are resources out there that are free or inexpensive.  The World Health Organization has a great set of modules that are free, I have worked thru them and found them to be really  helpful.  Also, CMS has a multitude of CEU opportunities now, again free, AND they prepare you more for ICD-10.  It is a major change, but it you look around, you can find  resources now to help you.  Not everyone has to spend $1000 plus at this time.  There are also anatomy course pertaining to each specialty, so if you dont need everything, just purchase the one or two modules you need.  I'm not down playing it, but think about what your specific needs are at your practice/facility, look around and decide the best course of action for you.  You don't necessarily need to "know it all."  I personally think the proficiency exam on AAPC's behalf is a great idea.  I proved I know ICD-9 coding in my CPC exam, not ICD-10!

And by the way, when a new technology comes about, physicians often times are REQUIRED to take a training course on that procedure before they can perform the surgery, either required by the facility they will be performing the procedure, or by the manufacturer to know that the physician can effectively perform that procedure.

Best of luck to you all!


----------



## rthames052006

mmorningstarcpc said:


> I'd like to comment that I think some people are stressing out about ICD-10.  Yes, it will be major changes.  However, there are resources out there that are free or inexpensive.  The World Health Organization has a great set of modules that are free, I have worked thru them and found them to be really  helpful.  Also, CMS has a multitude of CEU opportunities now, again free, AND they prepare you more for ICD-10.  It is a major change, but it you look around, you can find  resources now to help you.  Not everyone has to spend $1000 plus at this time.  There are also anatomy course pertaining to each specialty, so if you dont need everything, just purchase the one or two modules you need.  I'm not down playing it, but think about what your specific needs are at your practice/facility, look around and decide the best course of action for you.  You don't necessarily need to "know it all."  I personally think the proficiency exam on AAPC's behalf is a great idea.  I proved I know ICD-9 coding in my CPC exam, not ICD-10!
> 
> And by the way, when a new technology comes about, physicians often times are REQUIRED to take a training course on that procedure before they can perform the surgery, either required by the facility they will be performing the procedure, or by the manufacturer to know that the physician can effectively perform that procedure.
> 
> Best of luck to you all!



Very well stated Machelle.  I am one of those coders who would purchase the anatomy course pertaining to my speciality at this point. I have read a few articles/books pertaining to I-10 but I am not actively going or doing any training at this point.  I figure I'd start "diving" into it alot more next year.  

I am one who is actually looking forward to the I-10 proficiency exam 1. Because we all as coders will need to accurately report our physician's diagnosis codes and 2.  I will want to be looked at as a coder as being "Proficient" in what I do on a daily basis.

It will be new to all of us, utilizing I-10 and as with our coding careers we all started off not know a whole lot and after getting/having experience I'd say we all have come a long way with being proficient in our specialities....


----------



## sorterclan@sio.midco.net

I agree I do not think it is fair thatwe have to retest as we have already earned the certificate.  AAPC needes to rethink this or we will be losing many many coders.  ICD10 has become a burden to coders that do not have a organization that is willing to pay for education expenses.


----------



## sbarton

I too am have this problem! I work for a single physician who provides no help with the cost of training. If anyone has found any training for updates for 2015 or ICD-10 that is cheap or free please let me know! Thanks


----------



## mitchellde

ICD-10 CM is not hard.  But anything you obtain from the WHO pertains to ICD-10 not ICD-10 CM.  These are different code sets with different rules.  This is why people have become confused.  If you have read the guidelines formICD-9 CM, then you are familiar already with the guidelines for ICD-10 CM.  They are not that different.  There are only a few places where the rules changed due to how a section of codes was retooled, such as diabetes.  The biggest change is the structure of the codes , going tom7 characters, all codes alpha numerical, excludes 1 and excludes 2 instead of excludes, and placeholder x, and laterality specific codes.  But none of this is difficult to grasp. If you just study the guidelines and the notes and conventions in the codebook you will know everything you need about ICD-10 CM.  We are not changing to a new coding system, just a new set of codes.


----------



## vrowell

You can go and sign up on Codapedia.com.  They have modules for each section of the ICD10 and it is free


----------

